# When to refill your tanks?



## DMS (Feb 16, 2014)

I have been working on the same tank of 75/25 since I got my welder. Currently I am working on a shade structure and the needle on the tank is going down down down. Right now it reads around 700PSI. When do I start thinking about a refill? Do I run it dry, or call it done when it drops to some smaller number?


----------



## Ray C (Feb 16, 2014)

DMS said:


> I have been working on the same tank of 75/25 since I got my welder. Currently I am working on a shade structure and the needle on the tank is going down down down. Right now it reads around 700PSI. When do I start thinking about a refill? Do I run it dry, or call it done when it drops to some smaller number?



As soon as you start noticing odd colors in the arc...  You'll know when something just doesn't seem right but, you're not doing anything different.


Ray


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 16, 2014)

you'll have to crank up the flow as you go but you can take it down to near nothing

having multiple tanks makes going empty no a real biggy


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 16, 2014)

I usually change mine out at about 50 psi. The problem is that I also forget to get the spare filled so it is always empty when I need it.


----------



## DMS (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply guys. I don't have a spare tank right now, so when she runs dry, I'll be stuck till I can get a refill. I do have some flux core wire to try if I run out early


----------



## RandyM (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't run mine dry, I don't like run out. I'll run it down to 100-200 psi. The inconvenience to runnning out is way more important than a few pounds of gas.


----------



## W6PUG (Feb 17, 2014)

In theory you could run down until the pressure in tank is equal to the pressure you require to weld, but in all practicality, the 50# answer is what I do, unless I am nearing it and going to town in the pickup anyway .... I am sure out of  20 guys you can get 40 answers, but bottom line is that you want to keep a little bit of pressure in the tank to keep moisture out and all of that (in case you forget to shut the valve) .... but it isn't going to work if tank pressure is at the shielding gas pressure (or lower) .... just my 2 cents worth ...


----------

